# Wrist Shots



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Right lets see some watches in natural locations please, I've only got one taken a couple of weeks ago on the South Downs


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Im not sure i'd dare do this in a public place!

I was thinking of a show us your white bits thread as its been very sunny, thats white bits as in *white wrists where your watch has been*

Mine isnt too bad this year!


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Old photo but I like to join in! :lol:










Oh and the natural location is normally on my wrist! :lol:


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Another old one.










Hanging out the back bedroom window.


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

rev said:


> Old photo but I like to join in! :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dosen't matter if it's old or new, the more the merrier :thumbsup:


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Hamilton Pacer...pond in the back ground.


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

Seiko 6105 out with the dog










Ocean7 LM-1 out on the balcony










Sinn U1 helping distribute water in the floods last year


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Ok...i wll play...Iwc 3717 on nato , unforyunately it's only in the back garden!


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:



jbw said:


> Ok...i wll play...Iwc 3717 on nato , unforyunately it's only in the back garden!


----------



## Chascomm (Sep 9, 2005)

Vostok Antimagnetic at Albany, Western Australia:










OK, so it's not much of a view of the watch, but it is a natural location.

So you want a closer shot of a watch on a wrist? Here's my Raketa alarm:










Actually, that's not my wrist. ...and it's not a wristwatch unless I tape it on.

Third attempt. Here is my Slava TV auto in my kids' play-room:










That's a natural enough environment isn't it?


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Nice one Tranber70!...sorry i thought it was yesterday!!! :lol:


----------



## Andy Tims (Apr 13, 2008)

Until I get a proper macro lens, my wrist shots will remain


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

This shot from our apartment balcony....just south of the DMZ, South Korea.


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Taken during a summers evening on a bridge looking out towards Liljeholmenbron in Stockholm .. me thinks the watch is somewhat water splashed from an earlier swim in the water ..


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

Out in the wilds. Well, there's green behind it.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Just got home, opened a beer and thought I'd better take a picture so I can join in.

So this is my back garden (and my beer on the table) :tongue2:










Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Toshi said:


> Just got home, opened a beer and thought I'd better take a picture so I can join in.
> 
> So this is my back garden (and my beer on the table) :tongue2:
> 
> ...


It's out of focus :tongue2:


----------



## SharkBike (Apr 15, 2005)

Well, there is a watch on my wrist in this pic, and it's certainly a "natural location"...










...but, I don't remember which watch...and you can't see it.

I'm not helping, am I? :huh:


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

minkle said:


> *white wrists where your watch has been*


Wish I only had the white bits where my watch has been.  I've got white bits all over :cry2:

Alasdair


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

All photos (except the RLT-8) taken in my garden...

*SMYC`Flamingo`Seiko cal. VD57 *










*CWC Royal Navy Divers Watch issued 1997*










*RLT-8, Valjoux cal.7750 25 Jewels*










*Zeno EA-02, Euro Army Canteen Diver, Miyota 8200, 21 Jewels*










*Raketa `Hammer & Sickle` Slava cal2428 26 Jewels*


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> *Raketa `Hammer & Sickle` Slava cal2428 26 Jewels*


*Genesis 25:25*


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

This is the nearest I've got to a photo in a natural location (at least where the watch is recognisable) - in my garden, not that you could tell


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Hey, Mac - got one of the Zeno Explorer?! :drool:


----------



## Running_man (Dec 2, 2005)

My photography skills are nowhere near as good as most other members' but here goes:

RLT 69










CWC 'G10'










Ollech & Wajs M4










Seiko 6139










EDIT: I've just realised how much the Bond Nato suits the RLT69. Why did have to go and ruin it by trying to cut it short?


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)




----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

This is the only wrist shot I have taken outdoors, in the garden.


----------



## cookie520 (Jan 7, 2008)

The sun was out - new arrival....even comes with a camera lens on the face


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

squareleg said:


> Hey, Mac - got one of the Zeno Explorer?! :drool:


Sorry no :no:

How about this instead? 

*Citizen Blue Eagle,NH6600-54FB*










or this...

* Guildhall, unjeweled Pin-Pallet c1950`s Made by the Guildhall Watch & Clock Co Ltd, 58 Houndsditch, London EC3*










or this...

*Dolphin 24hr, Made in Russia, 35J Chinese Auto Movement.*










or this...



Pobeda (Zavod Imeni Maslennikova), 15 jewels cal2602 c1990


----------



## salmonia (Apr 25, 2006)

Lemania Tg195....










Le Forban, SecuritÃ© Mer.........










Omega, Seamaster 300, 1969..........










RELIDE, Spacematic.......










MKII, Sea Fighter..............


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

A couple more...

* Smiths Imperial, 19 Jewels c. 1960*










* Invicta Ghost Diver `2300`, Miyota cal.8215, 21 Jewels*


----------



## Jonmurgie (Feb 11, 2007)

cookie520 said:


> The sun was out - new arrival....even comes with a camera lens on the face


Looking sweet


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

Just found a wrist shot of this.










Now if only I knew what it is telling me.


----------



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

I take it the natural location was part of the deal here?



















Not great focus, but I was sliding sideways down the slope at the time :lol:

Cheers,

Steve


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

Seiko Kinetic - "On Tour"










...at Jools Holland at Belvoir Castle... in the rain!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Forgot I had some of SW London's finest in one of my pics 










Well sort of


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Neal, some great watches there - remind me, how many wrists do you have? :lol:


----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)




----------



## Flashharry (Feb 20, 2007)

Did you notice my Xanthorrhoea glauca ??


----------



## Stanford (Feb 10, 2007)

Flashharry said:


> Did you notice my Xanthorrhoea glauca ??


Cheeky  :lol:


----------



## Graphite (Nov 6, 2008)

Russ said:


>


My vote for best looking wrist! :lol:

Well done Russ - nice pic! h34r:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

i have to take more wrist shots only one i have in my locker so going to do some once i get a chance ,but i do wear this watch everyday walking the dog.










also this one my moxa trying to escape back to its intended habitat.










jason.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Alexus said:


> This shot from our apartment balcony....just south of the DMZ, South Korea.


 DMZ??? Is that old thing still going on over there? :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Both the same size give or take.....but just shows the different appearance on the wrist of the OQ compared to the OP

Neal.....lovely DD you have....vintage I think yes? The hands....have they lost the lume or were they originally "empty"?


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

joolz said:


> Just found a wrist shot of this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"get a watch with hands" maybe? :lol:


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Mr Spock work in progress..

*SUB 750T*










Now beautifuly formed for the Vulcan Death Grip 

*SM300*


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

At home with flu so no school today.










The Orfina looks a tad ridiculous for my wrist but I like the watch. :bb:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

This one which Mr Miller kindly dropped off to me today after getting stuck in a jam for hours on the M1, thanks Jase it`s brill :thumbup:



Sekonda, Poljot cal.3017 19 Jewels, circa 1965/6










I`ve only just noticed the time, I was so excited getting the watch that I didn`t realise I`d set the hands at 15 past 9 rather then the correct time then of 15 to 3 h34r:


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> This one which Mr Miller kindly dropped off to me today after getting stuck in a jam for hours on the M1, thanks Jase it`s brill :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mac, that is nice. Especially on that strap...

Looks very utilitarian.

Did it come with the watch?

:tongue2:


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chris l said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > This one which Mr Miller kindly dropped off to me today after getting stuck in a jam for hours on the M1, thanks Jase it`s brill :thumbup:
> ...


Thanks, it came on a `croc` leather strap :shocking:


----------



## spring2fan (Nov 8, 2006)

What kind of strap is that Lemegnia on?

Best Wishes

David


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

a typical end to a thread that has a slight illegal tinge to it . sometimes its like like a monks forum on here no one does anything slightly illegal,never does 35 in a 30 ,never looks at some porn on the net , never does anything wrong i find that quite hard to believe . ive been shaking my head at this thread all day and asking people what they think and most people who are on the go say its a godsend having open networks ,and ive been shown how to hack wep keys and you may as well leave youre network open basically.

come on guys im not condoning illegal practices but its just a bit of broadband ,i dont see it the same as stealing electric personally and if youre thick enough to give people a chance to do it in the first place then dont complain when it happens.

jason.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

:bag:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> *a typical end to a thread that has a slight illegal tinge to it* . sometimes its like like a monks forum on here no one does anything slightly illegal,never does 35 in a 30 ,never looks at some porn on the net , never does anything wrong i find that quite hard to believe . ive been shaking my head at this thread all day and asking people what they think and most people who are on the go say its a godsend having open networks ,and ive been shown how to hack wep keys and you may as well leave youre network open basically.
> 
> come on guys im not condoning illegal practices but its just a bit of broadband ,i dont see it the same as stealing electric personally and if youre thick enough to give people a chance to do it in the first place then dont complain when it happens.
> 
> jason.


Darn it, why didn`t someone let me konw that posting photographs of watches on wrists was illegal? :taz:

No tells me anything 

Confusion rains


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

jaslfc5 said:


> a typical end to a thread that has a slight illegal tinge to it . sometimes its like like a monks forum on here no one does anything slightly illegal,never does 35 in a 30 ,never looks at some porn on the net , never does anything wrong i find that quite hard to believe . ive been shaking my head at this thread all day and asking people what they think and most people who are on the go say its a godsend having open networks ,and ive been shown how to hack wep keys and you may as well leave youre network open basically.
> 
> come on guys im not condoning illegal practices but its just a bit of broadband ,i dont see it the same as stealing electric personally and if youre thick enough to give people a chance to do it in the first place then dont complain when it happens.
> 
> jason.


**** posted in the wrong thread ahh well maybe a good thing .

jason.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

PRS-50, Z-Lake in the background:










Same watch, at less altitude (the roof outiside my room):


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Chascomm said:


> Vostok Antimagnetic at Albany, Western Australia:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok OT, but is that an Akubra on your bonce?

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

SharkBike said:


> Well, there is a watch on my wrist in this pic, and it's certainly a "natural location"...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop, your scaring the fish. :lol:

Later,

William


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Late to the party but, outside the backdoor.








Later,

William


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

A Few Wrist Shots

Vixa










Watchco Seamaster 300










Panerai Base Model PAM9 pvd










Aqualung 500m


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jbw said:


> Watchco Seamaster 300


Any more pics including the strap? Can you post the referance number of the strap too please?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Found another one, at the back again.










Later,

William


----------



## jbw (May 6, 2008)

Stuart Davies said:


> jbw said:
> 
> 
> > Watchco Seamaster 300
> ...












The Bracelet originally came from a Zeno divers watch that i had years ago ,I sold it on a Nato and

kept the bracelet.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

Last one for me, front door for some variety.










Later,

William


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Arrived this week...


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

jbw said:


> The Bracelet originally came from a Zeno divers watch that i had years ago ,I sold it on a Nato and
> 
> kept the bracelet.


Ah ha... I see! It's just that I was trying to source the serial numbers of the strap that would have originally been on the sm300 - admittadly i have't looked very hard but if someone knows this I'd be grateful if someone could post this...


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Bit late...but a favourite of mine:


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

potz said:


> Taken last week about an hour before attending the Quantum of Solace preview ...


now that is as cool as...... :thumbup:


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

DOUBLE POST Sorry.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

potz, which Submariner is this?


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

Beautiful !! Have you seen the MKII LRRP? Some options have that type of bezel as on the Submariner. It really is rather nice.


----------



## Ventura (Nov 27, 2006)

I meant the bezel and not the insert. I like the indents on the edge around the bezel.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

jaslfc5 said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > a typical end to a thread that has a slight illegal tinge to it . sometimes its like like a monks forum on here no one does anything slightly illegal,never does 35 in a 30 ,never looks at some porn on the net , never does anything wrong i find that quite hard to believe . ive been shaking my head at this thread all day and asking people what they think and most people who are on the go say its a godsend having open networks ,and ive been shown how to hack wep keys and you may as well leave youre network open basically.
> ...


Yeah just as well.....cause we'll forgive you :lol:


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Nalu said:


> PRS-50, Z-Lake in the background:


Ah yes....the 'ole Z lake...... :blink: :huh: :lol:


----------



## jaslfc5 (Jan 2, 2007)

Boxbrownie said:


> jaslfc5 said:
> 
> 
> > jaslfc5 said:
> ...


im having a very blonde week this week ive made some right howlers this is just another in a long line sadly .

i do love a good ruck though.

jason.


----------



## tranber70 (Mar 24, 2007)

The rainbow left, but I still have the watch.

Bertrand


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> Bit late...but a favourite of mine:


Now, that's about the damn coolest watch on the planet... so _Star Trek_ (original series)... so perfectly 1950s. Just fab. :thumbsup:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

Here's a few of mine, older pics and some not very good but it's slack at work so gives me something to do


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

A few more


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

A new shot of the 6105 complete with Waffle :tongue2:


----------



## Guest (Nov 13, 2008)

BondandBigM said:


>


Hmm, Mr Bond, you appear to have trouble focusing................................ which is quite understandable given the circumstances.

But you are to be congratulated on your lack of camera shake h34r:


----------



## BondandBigM (Apr 4, 2007)

catflem said:


> Hmm, Mr Bond, you appear to have trouble focusing................................ which is quite understandable given the circumstances.
> 
> But you are to be congratulated on your lack of camera shake h34r:


Next time I won't drink so much Vodka and focus on the watches


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Was my dad's and now mine 

Connie auto...... 5 positions

Bracelet extremely comfortable


----------



## michaelh (Oct 1, 2007)

Divex 500m on lumpy.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

catflem said:


> BondandBigM said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Whatdya mean Lee....that is camera shake....cannot imagine why.....was it yer first date B&BM.....shaking like a priest at a choir practice :lol:


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

Nice one, Griff. B)


----------

